# Finally!!!



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

After the 3rd attempt to send my application approval by mail, it finally got here. Got it today in the mail, exactly three months after sending it in. My Comp-tac holsters came as well, so after I go to the courthouse on Monday, I can start carrying.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrats, and welcome to the fold.

Now you really have to leave all the mall ninja stuff behind you. :mrgreen:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Congrats, and welcome to the fold.
> 
> Now you really have to leave all the mall ninja stuff behind you. :mrgreen:


Thanks. Don't worry, I won't be getting a side saddle for my carry weapon. :numbchuck:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

You lucky, lucky bastard.... 

-Jeff-


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Classified ad in tomorrow's Lexington, KY, newspaper:
*For Sale:* nunchucks, ninja sword, black hood and shirt. Cheap. 

You have graduated into real life, grasshopper. Use your skills wisely.
(And all that other congratulatory BS...)
Stay safe!


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Don't forget all the surplus "expandatory suuuuper exlposive, blow 'em up on the first hit ammo, super twist short drop, lung busting "hydrostatic" shock ammo, that doesn't really do "anythingmorethanputtingroundsontarget.com" stuff.

Really though bud... congrats.. just carry responsibly, and carry functionable ammo, and pray to whoever you pray to that you never have to do what you practice.

After that... practice twice as hard, and be ready for anything. 

We will always give you crap, just roll with the punches and shoot straight.

Besides, if you cannot laugh at yourself, someone else will withought skipping a beat.


Zhur. ... btw. I'm intoxicated when I posted this. hehehehhe


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> My Comp-tac holsters came as well, so after I go to the courthouse on Monday, I can start carrying.


God help the people of KY. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh, and have you committed your manifesto to memory yet?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Stay Safe

:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Oh, and have you committed your manifesto to memory yet?


I think he'd have an easier time memorizing the Gettysburg Address; it's shorter. :mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Zhurdan,

Didn't you read the sticky about PUI (Posting Under the Influence)?

:smt018


FHF,
Finish Finals... then get your paperwork... then be safe.

JW


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

You lucky little "Rug RAT" :anim_lol:

Cool Beans DUDE! Be safe and remember to check your Hormones at the door! :smt023


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

But will it impress the chicks?

You know, the ones without tattoos and mullets.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I think the only REAL ninja stuff I have is some throwing stars that need sharpening. Oh yeah, and the eyes in the back of my head, but I'm not supposed to talk about that. It's a rule. :mrgreen:

I haven't committed my manifesto to memory. With finals just being over, my head would explode once I got about two lines in. I think it should impress the chicks, but I might consider a mullet, or a fake one. Or another tattoo of Burt Reynolds on my left buttcheek.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I just looked at my CCDW license today and noticed the issue date is 3/20/2008...I wasn't able to get it until 5/5/2008 because they couldn't deliver the paperwork. Not sure if it kept getting lost, or they just kept not sending it. Took them a month and a half to get me my paperwork. That's some BS, but at least it's here now.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

They just hung you out to dry as long as they could get away with.....:smt076


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

gmaske said:


> They just hung you out to dry as long as they could get away with.....:smt076


Isn't that giving a lot of credit to the abilities of government workers? It's not a conspiracy, just the inefficacy otherwise referred to as public works.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah, so far I'm not impressed with KY government workers. When I took my certificate in to the courthouse back in January, I asked the woman "security guard" at the front where I needed to go to do stuff for my CCDW. She said, "CCDW???" I said, "Concealed carry." In an extremely uneducated, ******* accent, she said, "Oh you mean your gun card?" I bit my lip and said, "Yeah...yeah, my gun card, that's what I meant."

I really hate ********. :smt076


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> ...In an extremely uneducated, ******* accent, she said, "Oh you mean your *gun card*?"...


I believe, in Kentucky, by ********, it's pronounced _goon cow'ard_. :smt047


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I really hate ********. :smt076


If it weren't for all the "********" who are NRA members and vote, you wouldn't have a CCW at all, and probably wouldn't even be able to own a gun. It isn't latte-sipping urban folks who keep gun ownership alive in this country.

In the immortal words of Stu Redman in _The Stand_, "_Country_ doesn't mean _stupid_."


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Mike, there's a difference between being country and being a *******...a big difference. Being country means you harbor southern hospitality, you show others respect, you know how to get along in any place, and you know how to work hard. Being a ******* means you're uneducated, disrespectful, socially inept, don't know how to treat anyone with any kind of consideration, are racist and narrow-minded, and don't obey hunting laws.

Trust me, I've grown up here, and being country is totally different from being a *******. Being country is a good thing...being a ******* is about as bad as it gets.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Mike, there's a difference between being country and being a *******...a big difference. Being country means you harbor southern hospitality, you show others respect, you know how to get along in any place, and you know how to work hard. Being a ******* means you're uneducated, disrespectful, socially inept, don't know how to treat anyone with any kind of consideration, are racist and narrow-minded, and don't obey hunting laws.


And you were able to discern that all this applies - based on a fifteen-second conversation with this woman?

What exactly is an "uneducated accent?" 83% of the people who live here in Arizona are from other states (or countries), so we have a lot of different accents. How can I tell the stupid people from the smart ones based on their accent and two sentences? That must be an extremely helpful skill.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Yeah, so far I'm not impressed with KY government workers. When I took my certificate in to the courthouse back in January, I asked the woman "security guard" at the front where I needed to go to do stuff for my CCDW. She said, "CCDW???" I said, "Concealed carry." In an extremely uneducated, ******* accent, she said, "Oh you mean your gun card?" I bit my lip and said, "Yeah...yeah, my gun card, that's what I meant."
> 
> I really hate ********. :smt076


Sounds to me that she's just not a shooter and to her, it's a gun card. It's got nothing to do with intelligence or accent.

Just like when I get together with some friends and a few of them happen to be computer programmers and they start talking in acronyms; I just lump it all in as "computer talk? Does it mean I'm stupid because I don't know what they are saying? No. It means that I have no interest in learning what they are talking about. Big difference.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

There was more to it than the conversation I had with her personally, but it was one of those things where you had to be there (context based). And who knows, maybe she was a very smart individual. But I didn't get that vibe.



> How can I tell the stupid people from the smart ones based on their accent and two sentences? That must be an extremely helpful skill.


In all seriousness, and this isn't an attempt to sound superior to anyone, but I can tell a lot about people based on a quick interaction. You're right, it's not based on their accent and two sentences; there's more to it than that, but that's all I mentioned about the quick conversation. I don't claim to be a mind reader, or be able to make unbelievably fast and perfect judgements about anyone, and I do my best not to judge anyone, especially until I've had a chance to see what they're all about. But since I've become a server (for a year now), I've become very good at reading posture, body language, facial expressions, use of accent/dialect, etc. I can *usually* tell a lot about a group of people just upon greeting them based on how they react to a "Hello," or "Hey, how're you all doing today?" And being that my income is based on what kind of tip they leave me, it's important to me that I very quickly figure out what kind of people I'm dealing with, and based on that, how they want their server to treat them and interact with them.

For example...this is an interaction with someone who I would define as being country.

Me: Hello, how're you all doing today?
Them [smiling]: Hey, great! What about you?
Me: I'm just fine, thanks. Can I go ahead and get everyone a drink?
Them [husband points to wife to let her order first]: Yeah, I'll have a sweet tea please, and a few lemons if you don't mind.
Me: Sure, and what for you sir?
Husband: Um...let's see [looking at the menu]. Oooo, I'll have a Killians please.
[after getting their drinks and taking their orders]
Me: Alrighty, well I'll go put this in for yah!
Them: Thanks a lot!

And this is an interaction with someone who I would define as being a *******.

Me: Hey, how's everyone doing tonight?
Them [husband looking extremely upset that I'm not white]: Well, we'd be a whole lot better if we didn't have so wait for so long! Gimme a Bud in a bottle.
Me: I'm sorry sir, we only carry Bud on tap, can I get you that?
Husband: You're sh***in' me! Well dammit, bring me a Bud Light then. And make sure it's cold!
Me: Oh it'll be cold. What about you ma'am?
Wife [in a bossy, irritated tone]: Get me a sweet tea, and I don't want lemon!!!

I could elaborate, but at least to me, a ******* isn't someone that's fun to be around. Someone who's country...nothing better.

Accent is relative...I don't consider myself to have THAT much of an accent, but when I went to Michigan for my freshman year of college, apparently my accent was pretty thick. A southern twang doesn't make you sound stupid at all, but if you use it the wrong way, it can definitely make you sound like you don't know a whole lot. And regardless of how smart you really are, "I ain't gonna never do that" doesn't make you sound like the sharpest tool in the shed.

Also, accent is different from dialect, but I seriously doubt I need to explain that to you all.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

Not here to knock you for something you may have typed off-hand earlier.

Jut wanted to say congrats on the permit FHF :smt023

Are you gonna carry the new HAWG?
probably not the p22.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Todd said:


> Sounds to me that she's just not a shooter and to her, it's a gun card. It's got nothing to do with intelligence or accent.
> 
> Just like when I get together with some friends and a few of them happen to be computer programmers and they start talking in acronyms; I just lump it all in as "computer talk? Does it mean I'm stupid because I don't know what they are saying? No. It means that I have no interest in learning what they are talking about. Big difference.


You're ignorant in regards to computer acronyms. I think that's a word that has been twisted in the general public. People seem to equate ignorance with stupidity, when it is far from it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> In all seriousness, and this isn't an attempt to sound superior to anyone, *but I can tell a lot about people based on a quick interaction.* You're right, it's not based on their accent and two sentences; there's more to it than that, but that's all I mentioned about the quick conversation. I don't claim to be a mind reader, or be able to make unbelievably fast and perfect judgements about anyone, *and I do my best not to judge anyone, especially until I've had a chance to see what they're all about.* But since I've become a server (for a year now), I've become very good at reading posture, body language, facial expressions, use of accent/dialect, etc. *I can *usually* tell a lot about a group of people just upon greeting them based on how they react to a "Hello," or "Hey, how're you all doing today?"*


Talk about contradicting yourself in just one paragraph. So do you or don't you make quick judgments on people? :smt017


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

LOL....I think we all make quick judgments.....it's just whether or not your willing to change that opinion upon further evidence.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I do my best not to make judgements. John 8:7 says "Let he who is without sin cast the first stone." I've got good ******* radar though. I've grown up with them my whole life, as well as country boys. The country boys would give you the shirt off their back. The ******** will do nothing but black smoke the inside of your car with their diesels and leave big wads of dip in the water fountains.



kenn said:


> Not here to knock you for something you may have typed off-hand earlier.
> 
> Jut wanted to say congrats on the permit FHF :smt023
> 
> ...


Yep, carrying the Nite Hawg...I got a Comp-tac 2 o'clock for CC, and Minotaur Gladiator for OC. They're the exact same holsters I had for the XD. The 2 o'clock is a great holster, but depending on what pair of jeans or shorts I'm wearing, sometimes jamming it down in my waistband is more comfortable and is less conspicuous. I think carrying in a holster is better than not as it won't fall out and it takes on a more responsible image, but depending on the clothes I'm wearing, sometimes I don't use the holster.

I tried carrying IWB at 4 o'clock and it was so unbelievably uncomfortable I couldn't imagine carrying it for more than a few minutes. I asked my roommate yesterday if he could tell I was carrying and he looked at my waist area and bluntly said, "No." It's obvious to me when I'm looking in the mirror, but probably because I know there's a gun tucked away.


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

Dang... I have to drive through Lexington every weekend, too!

Seriously, congrats. I think your problems were caused by the fact that you're in Lexington. I had mine in ten business days. They even knew what it was called at the courthouse, too. 

We have our fair share of "********" in KY, but no more than any other state. The "down home country folk" outnumber them by a bunch. I met more ******** in Illinois than I have in KY, and I spent a third of my life in that socialist dictatorship


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I do my best not to make judgements. John 8:7 says "Let he who is without sin cast the first stone." I've got good ******* radar though.


Apparently we differ in what is considered passing judgment. IMO, calling someone a ******* is passing judgment because it's a derogatory term and you're basically disapproving of their lifestyle.

But it would appear that I am in the minority here. :smt104


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

teknoid said:


> Dang... I have to drive through Lexington every weekend, too!


That's gotta suck...the traffic is ridiculous. I thought traffic back in Danville was bad until I started at UK. It took me an hour to get from campus to the Wal-mart next to Man-o-war. It's about two miles, and that was with the extra lane when they switch it to 3/4 lanes instead of the 1/2 that goes back into Lexington.



Todd said:


> Apparently we differ in what is considered passing judgment. IMO, calling someone a ******* is passing judgment because it's a derogatory term and you're basically disapproving of their lifestyle.


I'm an open-minded person and I have no problem with others being different. I consider being different a good thing, most of the time. However, when someone's lifestyle poses a negative interference with me, then I have a problem with it. I worked as a server at Texas Roadhouse for about six months. The clientel (sp?) base was terrible. I was lucky to walk out with 10% at the end of the day, and it wasn't uncommon to get $5 tips on $80-120 checks, not to mention getting stiffed at least once a shift. That was not because I gave bad service...I take pride in what I do and I'm a very good server. Whether it's because they're so ignorant they don't know customary gratuity is 15%, because they know but just don't have enough class to leave a decent tip, or because they don't like me because I'm different than they are, it affects me in the way that they're cheating me out of my income. No, it's not my career, but it's how I pay the bills and try to live fairly comfortably while I'm in college. And when I'm making $2 on a $38 check, I might as well be at home.

The last serious g/f I had comes from a town full of ********. She told some of her friends about me and they threatened to never talk to her again because I'm Korean. The best comment she got out of one of them was, "Well, at least he's not a n*****." Her mom told her (after the second time we dated) that if she ever dated me again, she was not to come home.

I've had guys from home drive past in their diesels, black smoke my car into oblivion, then spit on it as they drive off, yelling, "F*** you, *****!!!"

Sure, these ******** might be the people that vote for 2nd amendment righs and are NRA members, but that doesn't negate the fact that they offer the world nothing good. They might work important factory jobs and grow our tobacco, but in their eyes, I'm below them because I'm not white. I hate pulling the race card, but that's the issue when it comes to me dealing with bigoted attitudes from what I refer to as ********. Some people who are blue-collar, hard-working country folk call themselves ********, but in all honesty, I've never heard ******* used in a positive manner. Like you said, it's a derogatory term, and when I come across some ultra-conservative hillbilly who has no manners, no respect, no class, and gets off to making other people's lives miserable, yes, I will call them a *******, and I will hate them for being the way they are.

As far as the woman at the courthouse, maybe she wasn't a *******. And if I ever dealt with her again on a more personal level, I would not go in with a biased attitude. I personally have nothing against her as our particular interaction didn't cause me any kind of grief, but most ******** give me a lot of trouble for my time. When their lifestyle affects me negatively, I have problem with it, and especially when they come in to my place of business and because of their lack of class, my income drops. When someone takes money from your pocket, you start to look at them a whole lot differently.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I think the biggest problem I have with ******** is the fact that I'm going to the military. They start off with their, "Keep foreigners out, we only want Americans here, them foreigners are taking our jobs, blah blah blah." First off, us "foreigners" are taking American jobs because we do them better than those sitting around complaining about it. Secondly, I'm heading off to the Army in a year, and quite possibly, war. It's pretty ironic that a so-called "un-American foreigner" is going to fight for the country these ******** reside in. I'm not gonna go on about fighting for freedom, and this and that, but think about it. ******** think I shouldn't even be allowed to be an American, yet I'm going to the military to defend their freedoms and priviledges as Americans.

I'm sorry, but I just have a problem with that. But it won't keep me from going because I'm going to the military for me, and for the friends and family that have supported me since the day I was born. I'm not going "for my country" so to speak, because "my country" is full of people that don't consider me an American because I'm not white. I realize there are plenty of good Americans that don't carry those attitudes, but I deal with ******** almost on a daily basis, and eventually it gets on your nerves.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

FHF,

Perhaps the word you really want to use is "ignorant." Given how you define "*******," ignorant seems more appropriate.

For pretty much the rest of us, "*******" is extensively defined by the comedy of Jeff Foxworthy.

While the racist examples embarass all of us that live in an 'enlightened' society, lose the chip on your shoulder. If you go looking for examples of asshole behavior, you will be guaranteed to find it no matter where you go, Korea included. You'll be a lot happier if you learn to let it slide and if you have aspirations to be a SEAL, letting things slide will go a long way towards your survival during training.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll take the advice. I think we all have different definitions of what a ******* really is, and Foxworthy's stuff is pretty funny.

I don't go looking for assholes, but the point's taken. You find what you wanna find, and you see what you wanna see.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

FHF;
Speaking as a person who experienced just the very tail-end of institutionalized religious bigotry from 1938 (birth) 'till about 1955, I, too, have to protest against your use of the term "*******."
Rather than tell you how you "should" think and act, I'd rather lead by example.
I'm a Jew. (Well, I'm an atheist, religiously speaking, but a Jew by culture and background.) What gets me steamed up past self-control is hearing other Jews use "the N word." And, believe me, lots of Jews—especially the Orthodox ones—use "the N word."
What right has a person who has felt religious prejudice, bigotry, and persecution to act in a bigoted manner? None, I say. None at all. Someone who has been prejudiced against should be, if anything, more lenient and understanding of the differences of others.
My advice: think of, and speak of, the individual, not the stereotype. "That particular, ignorant customer was an assh*le," not "They're all assh*les."
And don't forget to smile. After all, you know that you Koreans never smile at us white folks.
(See what I mean?)
I apologize for the sermon. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I get what you're saying, but I don't term someone as a ******* until I interact with he/she enough to say, "Yeah, he's a *******" or "Yeah, she's a *******." I don't call everyone in trucks with 10" lifts ********, or everyone in woodland camo hats ********, or everyone who is racist in any form or fashion ********. Just the ones that act like them, and show that they fit my definition of a *******.

It's not a matter of labeling everyone who is a ******* as being bad, disrespect, racist, and close-minded. It's the fact that if you're not bad, disrespectful, racist, and close-minded, YOU'RE NOT A *******. It's the same if someone of African-American descent calls white people racist. They're not called a racist unless THEY SHOW THAT THEY'RE RACIST. I don't think you guys understand what I'm saying. I don't consider ******** as a particular group that I stereotype, while some have bad qualities and others don't. IMO, you have to show me that you're a *******, and then I will look at you as a *******. In other words, I won't think you're a ******* until you act like one, and it has nothing to do with your particular lifestyle. I've seen guys that live in the city and drive BMWs that are ********.

I would guess most of you refer to ******** as country folk, and you're saying I shouldn't say that all of them are yadda yadda yadda because that's stereotyping. I'm referring to ******** as the PARTICULAR country folk who harbor the negative qualities I've mentioned.

I feel like I'm not making any sense, which is fine. I obviously have a different definition of "*******" than the rest of you, so let's just leave it at that.

And Steve that's funny that you mention that us Koreans never smile at white folks, because I've been told that before, as well as been told I smile too much. So apparently some people wanna be smiled at, while others don't. But trust me, I smile a lot...I love laughing and cracking jokes. Just come to the restaurant I work at and sit in my section. I promise you will get a warm smile, a warm greeting, and excellent service. And if you tell me who you are, I might even sit down and chat a bit.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> ...And Steve...Just come to the restaurant I work at and sit in my section. I promise you will get a warm smile, a warm greeting, and excellent service. And if you tell me who you are, I might even sit down and chat a bit.


I just might...if the food you'll serve us is good enough to lure us down to hot, dusty ol' Texas from our island paradise, up here in the far upper-left-hand corner of the US. We got salmon; what you got?
My wife just taught her kids'-folk-dance class how to sing and dance to _Ariran_. Our dentist's kid was in it. His wife and in-laws are Korean, and they were crying after watching it.
(My wife is a really good dance teacher, and all the kids' parents helped make authentic costumes. The kids were superb.)

FYI-definition: ********* , someone who works all day in the sun, such that the area of his neck not shaded by his hat gets sunburned; hard-working country folk; uneducated farmer or field laborer.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Science Dictionary: ******* 

A slang term, usually for a rural white southerner who is politically conservative, racist, and a religious fundamentalist (see fundamentalism). This term is generally considered offensive. It originated in reference to agricultural workers, alluding to how the back of a person's neck will be burned by the sun if he works long hours in the fields. 

******* has a lot of different meanings for different people. I consider a ******* to be someone who is disrespectful, rude, racist, ultra-conservative, ill-mannered, uneducated (because they make no attempt to become educated), etc. Just because someone is from the country or rural area and is from the working class doesn't make them a *******, at least not to me. But to each his own.

You must be uninformed about my location...I live in KY. And trust me, we have the best breadsticks and pizza you'll ever have (I work at an Italian restaurant). But if it were me, I'd stay home and eat fresh salmon...nothing beats fresh, grilled salmon (except eating it raw out of the water).


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

_Errare humanum est._
You're not in Texas. You're in Kentucky. Sorry 'bout that.
We get pretty close, sometimes: my best friend lives in rural eastern Tennessee.

Your definition of "*******" is much more recent than mine. The one I learned didn't include religious references.

Raw salmon is good. With _wasabe_ and sweet rice, it's better. Smoked over alder wood, it's at its best. An island friend just gave us two huge chunks that he had cured and smoked at home. We finished one piece right away, and are saving the other for when we get home from our vacation (to Alaska).
Italian food, at our age, is way too rich and fattening. Darn it!


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

Five, sometimes it's better to just quit talking and listen to others. Often the more we try to explain ourselves the deeper hole we dig. You are contradicting yourself in each post. This is why God gave us 2 ears and 1 mouth. Despite what you may say it seems pretty obvious that you are pretty quick to label people based on very short conversations and interactions.

*That was not because I gave bad service...I take pride in what I do and I'm a very good server. Whether it's because they're so ignorant they don't know customary gratuity is 15%, because they know but just don't have enough class to leave a decent tip, or because they don't like me because I'm different than they are, it affects me in the way that they're cheating me out of my income.*

Maybe, it's just possible that the people you are serving don't agree your as good a server as you think? If it's a problem with the majority of the people you serve it could be some indication. I myself am a Texas Roadhouse patron and usually leave 20% if the service is decent.

I don't know you and am not going to judge you but I do offer some advice. Sometimes if we look at things objectively we find the problem is not with other people but with ourselves and how we perceive things. I can say this from experience because I have come to that realization more than once in my own life. You will find as you get older you don't know half as much as you once thought you did. I was much smarter at 21 than I am now. Also, If your going to quote the Lord Jesus please read the complete story and see who he accepted and hung out with. You will see it was the "********" of the day.

Congrats on the permit, now just be careful and responsible with it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Whether it's because they're so ignorant they don't know customary gratuity is 15%, because they know but just don't have enough class to leave a decent tip, or because they don't like me because I'm different than they are, it affects me in the way that they're cheating me out of my income.


Let's remember one thing that I think a lot of servers forget, tipping is still optional. Last time I checked the only time you are forced to tip, and it's usually printed on the menu, is for large parties. You know this going into the job and it's a chance you take. You just as easily could get a job at a grocery store or McDonald's where there is no tipping, but you chose to roll the dice for the higher payout of serving.

To me TIP stands for *T*o *I*nsure *P*romptness and I base my tips on how well the person does their job. I go into every restaurant fully expecting to tip at least 15%. If my drink is refilled quickly, if my appetizer actually comes out as an appetizer and not 10 seconds before or with my meal, and if the person comes by a couple times (preferably when my mouth is not full) to see if we need anything, then the tip goes up. The tip goes down if I am drinking my wife's drink because mine is bone dry, our order is wrong, the appetizer thing, or if the person has an attitude. In no way does the server automatically get a tip just for taking my order and bringing out the food, and if they do only that, then they deserve 10% or less.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If you think you won't meet "********" in the military, you have a great deal to learn. In fact, you'll be surrounded by relatively poorly-educated, rough, highly opinionated, tobacco-chewing men with Southern accents, along with relatively poorly-educated, rough, highly opinionated, cigarette-smoking men who speak in urban dialects. 

You say you want to be an officer, but if you want to lead such men in combat, you have to respect them. If you don't, they won't respect you, and will not perform for you in battle. Maybe spend a little less time looking down on other people, and a little more time working on your own flaws.


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> If you think you won't meet "********" in the military, you have a great deal to learn. In fact, you'll be surrounded by relatively poorly-educated, rough, highly opinionated, tobacco-chewing men with Southern accents, along with relatively poorly-educated, rough, highly opinionated, cigarette-smoking men who speak in urban dialects.
> 
> You say you want to be an officer, but if you want to lead such men in combat, you have to respect them. If you don't, they won't respect you, and will not perform for you in battle. Maybe spend a little less time looking down on other people, and a little more time working on your own flaws.


This is one of those times you just want to listen. The above is coming from someone who has been where you want to be someday.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Actually, I am as good as a server as I say I am. I give excellent service, and at the place I work at now, I typically make 20% or greater, and often are told by tables that I gave them the best service they've had. The same happened at Texas Roadhouse, just...not quite as often. Sure, I might sound a bit arrogant, but the fact that my tables always have full drinks, always have time to eat their appetizers and salads before their meal comes out, are greeted within a minute of sitting down, and always have extra napkins and plates signals that I'm pretty good at what I do.

When someone doesn't like or respect you for *what* you are (not *who* you are), what can you do? You can do really whatever you want, but nothing you do can change their mind. They will dislike you based on whatever reason they choose, and the best thing you can do is just get on with it. Yeah, nobody's perfect...everyone has their own flaws. But when someone decides I'm below them because I'm different, I just have trouble wanting anything to do with them. Respect's a 2-way road, and I *always* show people respect up front, first and foremost. But when someone purposely shoves a load of disrespect back in my face for whatever reason, it's really hard to return that respect.

Like I said before, I really don't think you all understand what I'm saying. I show respect up front, I give people a chance to show me that they're good people, I *want* people to show me they're good people...I'm nice, polite, hospitable, courteous, friendly, etc. up front. I go into any interaction with a clean slate. It's up to the individual what kind of first impression he/she makes on me.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Just out of curiousity, how many of you have actually been discriminated against? No, I'm not trying to pull the "you don't know what it's like" or "I've had it so rough", but I'm just curious. Have you ever been strongly disliked because you were different? If someone doesn't like me because I'm not white, there is not a damn thing I can do about it. And in all honesty, when someone is that close-minded and disrespectful towards me, there's no showing them any respect in return. The best I can offer them is pity, and feel sorry for that individual that he/she is so ill-informed.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> When I took my certificate in to the courthouse back in January, I asked the *woman "security guard"* at the front where I needed to go to do stuff for my CCDW. She said, "CCDW???" I said, "Concealed carry." In an extremely uneducated, ******* accent, she said, "Oh you mean your gun card?" I bit my lip and said, "Yeah...yeah, my gun card, that's what I meant."
> 
> I really hate ********. :smt076


So, does her being a woman have anything to do with why you quoted the words "Security guard" or is that just more southern hospitality shining thru? Kinda makes it sound like a .... *drum roll please* Judgement.

Zhur
**
EDIT**

I'm hispanic, and I've been called every off color name in the book. I feel no pity for them that call me such names, I just remember not to turn by back on them. Pity is something all to often handed out, and it usually comes back to bite the person handing it out. Showing them no respect is exactly the wrong thing to do in my opinion, they deserve every ounce of respect I can muster, because they are often times the ones that'd take a cheap shot at you when you aren't looking.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Someone remind me what the topic of this thread was again? :smt017


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

zhurdan said:


> So, does her being a woman have anything to do with why you quoted the words "Security guard" or is that just more southern hospitality shining thru? Kinda makes it sound like a .... *drum roll please* Judgement.


You're absolutely right...that was passing judgement, and I was wrong to label her as a "*******" based on our interaction. I'll take that as being called out on my own faults, and a lesson learned.



zhurdan said:


> I'm hispanic, and I've been called every off color name in the book. I feel no pity for them that call me such names, I just remember not to turn by back on them. Pity is something all to often handed out, and it usually comes back to bite the person handing it out. Showing them no respect is exactly the wrong thing to do in my opinion, they deserve every ounce of respect I can muster, because they are often times the ones that'd take a cheap shot at you when you aren't looking.


IMO, getting angry and riled up about some asshole giving you crap is exactly what they want. They're doing it to get under your skin, and it's common knowledge that people put others down to make themselves feel superior, often because they lack their own self-esteem. When you show them pity, you're showing that you're above them, and only have hopes that someday they'll realize their mistakes, get over it, and learn to be a better person.

But as for the turning my back, I whole heartedly agree with you on that. And if they do go for a cheap shot, that's why I carry.



Todd said:


> Someone remind me what the topic of this thread was again? :smt017


It was about ********, didn't you read the thread title? :mrgreen:


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Concealed Carry Discussion*



Todd said:


> Someone remind me what the topic of this thread was again? :smt017


It _was_ to congratulate 5HF on his new CCW. And to listen to his gripe about his hassles with the paperwork and the state of Kentucky. We were also going to discuss carry desc. and possible brands of ammo.

That's why the posting was in _Concealed Carry Discussion._

Now, we seem to be watching the _View_ or _Dr. Phil_ - take your pick. :numbchuck:

This week on a special episode of _HandgunForum.net_
The gang tackles heavy issues like _intolerance_ and _biggotry_, and what you should do with your life.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Raw salmon is good. With _wasabe_ and sweet rice, it's better. Smoked over alder wood, it's at its best. An island friend just gave us two huge chunks that he had cured and smoked at home. We finished one piece right away, and are saving the other for when we get home from our vacation (to Alaska).
> Italian food, at our age, is way too rich and fattening. Darn it!


I'm jealous...I've never actually had smoked salmon, and something Dad wants to do when he retires is take a fishing trip to Alaska and plank smoke them. But at least for now, I plan on scoring some fresh hams and venison.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, the hardest part about smoking salmon is....... keeping them lit!!

**BA DA BOOM BOOM TISHHH!!!!**


"Thank you, thank you.. I'm here all week, try the Veal, it's delicious"

Zhur


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Just soak them in gasoline for a day or two, they'll stay lit, I promise.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

ohhhh..... youth. hehehe

Zhur


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

kenn said:


> Now, we seem to be watching the _View_ or _Dr. Phil_ - take your pick. :numbchuck:
> 
> This week on a special episode of _HandgunForum.net_
> The gang tackles heavy issues like _intolerance_ and _biggotry_, and what you should do with your life.


Ha ha. :smt082

Now I want to take a candlelit bubble bath and listen to some Yanni.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

submoa said:


> Ha ha. :smt082
> 
> Now I want to take a candlelit bubble bath and listen to some Yanni.


:mrgreen:

Possibly rent a Hugh Grant movie.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

submoa said:


> Ha ha. :smt082
> 
> Now I want to take a candlelit bubble bath and listen to some Yanni.





kenn said:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> Possibly rent a Hugh Grant movie.


Now you guys are scaring me.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Hugh Grant...geez. :anim_lol:


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

Congratuations, you have determined how good you really are. That means you'll never improve. Also, are you automatically assuming that people are discriminating against you because you didn't get the tip you wanted? How long do you give someone to prove to you they are a good person? With the security guard it seems it was about 2 sentences, which I assume is par for the course for you. You are changing your attitude because you are being called out. Good job on listening. I assume your about 21-22 y/o right? Save some of your posts and review them in 10 or so years and you may be surprised how much you change.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Well this thread has appeared to have outlived it's usefulness. What started out as a thread about getting a CCW permit has now morphed into a thread about ******** and judging people, restaurant service, discrimination, and some other topics I'm sure I have forgotten. It also appears that this thread is about to take the turn towards just another pissing contest, so before we all end up with wet shoes, let's move on to something else.

:smt167:smt167:smt167


----------

